# Join Pakistan Navy



## MM_Haider

https://www.express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1107440947&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20200517

spread the word

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

MM_Haider said:


> spread the word


Man, 'spread the word' starts with tagging people.

Tag it to some of the Mods. Or contact the big boss. Maybe they can put an ad on the main page with the link.


----------



## 8 pass charlie

Hey guys.pakistan navy has advertised general duty medical officers induction as well.so has anybody got detail info regarding after induction like after how many years you can go for further specialization.and are they gonna let you go or you would be on leave???also do you have to do your residency training specifically in in CMH or in navy hotel only???any kind of help will be highly appreciated???if their is specific thread can someone direct me to that.thanks

currently I am overweight thanks to the one year of unemployment and I am epileptic but still wanna give it a go.


----------



## khansaheeb

Trailer23 said:


> Man, 'spread the word' starts with tagging people.
> 
> Tag it to some of the Mods. Or contact the big boss. Maybe they can put an ad on the main page with the link.


The only ads I see on pdf are of meagerly clad women exposing big cleavages, now that you mentioned I will complain to the MODs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

